# Proven Performers of Aquatic Plants



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Poeple often ask for recommendations for good starter plants. I've found an article that lists some good ones:
http://www.aquamaniacs.net/forum/cms_view_article.php?aid=38
Of the ones they mention, I have Cryptocoryne wendtii , Dwarf Sagittaria (Sagittaria subulata), and Java Fern (Microsorium pteropus). All are doing well, except that the Java Fern grows so slowly that many of the leaves are covered in brown algae. The other ones grow fast enough that I can cut off the algae-covered leaves and still have some plant left!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are all good choices. The dwarf sag can be a PITA if lighting is inadequate. The problem I have with the list (not really a problem but a matter of preference) is there are no stem plants. And the slow growers don't help with algae busting. My list would have to include:
Wisteria
Watersprite
Crypt. Spiralis
Anacharis
Aponogeton
Bacopa Aus.
Red Ludwigia 
Hornwort
Java Fern
Java Moss
Pennywort
Guppy grass

I find with a mix of slow and fast growers, algae isn't a problem. Gotta have your nutrient sponge plants.


----------

